# New Audi S1 Renders and Spy Photos Reveal Upcoming Smallest S-car



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










It's a little known fact that the Audi S1 was supposed to be revealed nearly a year ago at the Paris Auto show. Paris organizers even listed the car as a headliner on the show website for a while but for some reason not shared wtih us, sources at Audi AG tell us the car was pulled from the mix. Several months later though in January, * we had a chance to test drive a prototype A1 1.4 TFSI quattro prototype that also happened to have been built for Audi AG boss Rupert Stadler's personal evaluation. *. That car featured Audi's 1.4T FSI that's already available in the A1, though more pertinent to the S1 it was fitted with a prototype of all-wheel drive setup.

You see, Audi's never built an S-car without quattro and they weren't about to start with their handsome compact. The all-wheel drive system will not surprisingly be the latest version of the Haldex system also used in other transverse engine Audis such as the TT and A3 variants. However, the S1 will get a bump from a higher horsepower 1.4. We haven't heard a power figure yet but the spy photographer source says perhaps as much as 270 horsepower. If so, that'd match the old B5 S4 and certainly make for a very capable package. It's important to note though, we haven't yet been able to corroborate a power figure with any of our sources.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Earlier today spy photographers shot this blue A1 running with Audi's usual test engineer teams outside of their plant in Germany. From what we can see, the car appears as if it could be an S1 test mule, wearing S-line body trim, dual exhausts and large wheel and brake setup.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Red S1 images included in this story are renders created by our staff that depict how we believe the S1 will appear in final trim. Note: we've made few changes to an S-line variant, but changes consistent with current Audi S-car trim including grille with horizontal silver struts, silver accent work on the lower intakes and of course S1 badges.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










The test mule isn't going to be to full production trim for obvious reasons but you can see they likely aren't very far off.

Given the S1 had an original debut slot in the latter half of last year, we expect the car to make its debut later this year. Frankfurt might be one such opportunity but Audi has also proven more than willing to pull cars out at other stand-alone or non-traditional events and the S1 might prove an interesting subject for such a reveal.

Check out the remainder of the spy photos below and a link to the S1 test mule / render photo gallery below that:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










* Photo Gallery: Audi S1 Test Mule and Renders *

* Full Story - Driven: Audi A1 1.4T FSI quattro Prototype *


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

mini beater


----------

